# Limit on the Fly



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

After watching the low tides all day I decided to go out for a couple of hours this evening. I landed 4 reds on the fly rod between 21" and 29" on the white grass shrimp pictured below.



















http://castingtales.wordpress.com/


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's another picture from that evening.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

JPC. Congrats, real nice fish. fishy looking fly, I will have to look up how to tie those. great sunset pic, looks like a great time on the water. I plan on getting a Yak when get to TX, how do you like fly fishing out of it? Have you kept it pretty bare bones ref fly line getting caught on stuff? How is your hook up ratio with regard to leverage since the Yak moves? With the pike, my hook up ratio was not too great so I went to circle hooks and my hook up ratio substantially increased...also kept me from having too dig deep into a mouth full of cuda like teeth to remove the hooks.
FC


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful sunset. Would you consider putting that image in the public domain?


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Flycaster said:


> JPC. Congrats, real nice fish. fishy looking fly, I will have to look up how to tie those. great sunset pic, looks like a great time on the water. I plan on getting a Yak when get to TX, how do you like fly fishing out of it? Have you kept it pretty bare bones ref fly line getting caught on stuff? How is your hook up ratio with regard to leverage since the Yak moves? With the pike, my hook up ratio was not too great so I went to circle hooks and my hook up ratio substantially increased...also kept me from having too dig deep into a mouth full of cuda like teeth to remove the hooks.
> FC


Here's a video from my blog showing how to tie that fly. 
http://castingtales.wordpress.com/videos/fly-tying/

I love fly fishing out of a kayak because of its stealthiness and shallow water capabilities. I can sneak up on reds in very shallow water without them knowing my presence. 
Fly fishing via a kayak takes some time to getting used to. Fly line can and will get tangled with everything. Being low to the water and sittting also makes things difficult, so there is definitely a learning curve. 

I just started fly fishing seriously this past summer and my kayak was set up more for conventional fishing, so that's probably why I had a hard time adjusting in the beginning. I haven't had a problem at all getting a good hookset while in the kayak


davekelly said:


> Beautiful sunset. Would you consider putting that image in the public domain?


Public domain? I'm not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

JP, thanks for the info and link to the fly tying video. My brother in Miami loves fishing in his yak. i've only been able to do it once in the everglades and got hooked. cant wait to get one to throw the fly from. Glad to hear that reference the hook set cause I wasnt sure how that would be with a long rod from a yak.
FC


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

*cool day man!*

I just took my new to me kayak out on the personal maiden voyage last weekend. I didnt have my fly rod, but the reds cooperated too. Im looking forward to it getting cold sooon. Almost time to get that reef rip swing on. 
Tight lines man.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

> Public domain? I'm not sure what you are asking.


Ethically and in some cases legally, you own the copyright to that image.
Ethically and in most cases legally, I should not use that image in any way without your express permission. Just because your garage door is open, I can not get your lawnmower and use it for my personal needs.

By publicly stating that you place an image in the 'Public Domain', you are saying, "Anyone may use this image for whatever they want without restrictions."

I think it would make a great desktop image.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

davekelly said:


> Ethically and in some cases legally, you own the copyright to that image.
> Ethically and in most cases legally, I should not use that image in any way without your express permission. Just because your garage door is open, I can not get your lawnmower and use it for my personal needs.
> 
> By publicly stating that you place an image in the 'Public Domain', you are saying, "Anyone may use this image for whatever they want without restrictions."
> ...


Thanks for explanation. I understand where you are coming from and I appreciate you asking for permission. Feel free to use that image and any other image I post for your own personal use.

Also I have hundreds of photos posted on my blog that you or anyone may use as well for personal use.
http://castingtales.wordpress.com/photos/


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Flycaster said:


> JPC. Congrats, real nice fish. fishy looking fly, I will have to look up how to tie those. great sunset pic, looks like a great time on the water. I plan on getting a Yak when get to TX, how do you like fly fishing out of it? Have you kept it pretty bare bones ref fly line getting caught on stuff? How is your hook up ratio with regard to leverage since the Yak moves? With the pike, my hook up ratio was not too great so I went to circle hooks and my hook up ratio substantially increased...also kept me from having too dig deep into a mouth full of cuda like teeth to remove the hooks.
> FC


I've been fly fishing from a kayak for around 7 years now. The best plan is to keep the cockpit as clean as possible. And the easiest way to maintain line control is to sit sideways and strip into your lap and cockpit floor.

Most of our coastal flyfishing is in fairly shallow water so when sitting side-saddle you can have your feet on the bottom which solves the hook setting issue. It also helps to have very sharp hooks if you aren't going to have your feet on the bottom.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Lets GO,
Real good info, thanks. I never thought of sitting side saddle to cast, however that does sound like a good idea, especially w/ the water so shallow...Kills two birds w/ one stone ref the hook set and line management.


----------

